# Two Vessel Cord ICD-10



## tw3127

Does anyone know what the correct ICD-10 is for a Fetus that has a two vessel cord, which is an abnormal umbilical cord?

Previously, the code was 663.83 but the crosswalk now states to use O69.89X-.  The description for that code states "Labor & Delivery complicated by other complications, not applicable or unspecified".  The patient is still pregnant and is not in labor or being delivered.

I was thinking that a better code would be O35.8: Maternal care for other (suspected) fetal abnormality and damage.

Thanks


----------



## LMSRHS251

It would be O35.8xx#


----------

